# Kein Dropdown Menü bei Objektaufruf



## Hallo1234 (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo, 
hier mal die Screenshots vom Code:


Sollte hier nicht ein Dropdown Menü erscheinen, welches mir direkt die Methode drive() vorschlägt?
Woran liegt es, dass es nicht erscheint?
Vielen Dank


----------



## M.L. (27. Mai 2021)

Welche IDE ?  Ein schneller Nachbau mit NetBeans und passendem package-Befehl ergibt aber ein Dropdown-Menü:


----------



## Hallo1234 (27. Mai 2021)

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse IDE for Java Developers - 2020-09. Was ist netBeans?


----------



## M.L. (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo1234 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist netBeans?


Eine Alternativ-IDE z.B. zum Programmieren mit Java,...
Aber auch mit Eclipse hilft die Verwendung eines package-Befehls:


----------



## Hallo1234 (27. Mai 2021)

Achso, ich muss also erst mal einen package-Befehl erstellen. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## M.L. (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo1234 hat gesagt.:


> Wie mache ich das?


Rechtsklick auf "src" -> new -> "Package"  (statt "Class") -> passenden Namen geben, z.B. "Auto.fahren.mit.DropDown" -> Finish
Danach im passenden Package die Java-Dateien anlegen und bearbeiten.


----------



## Hallo1234 (27. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank, so klappts


----------

